# I couldn't resist another mother rocker request



## Brink (Feb 26, 2017)

one more.
But this one is for a small child.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2017)

It's broken, pieces are missing, but it means a lot to somebody and their coming grand child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2017)

First thing, take it all apart

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2017)

Then sand off all old finish.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 26, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2017)

Make some repairs

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 26, 2017)

I like the Harp Back!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Brink (Feb 26, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> I like the Harp Back!



Harp lager is pretty good, too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## larry C (Feb 26, 2017)

Now, that's how to repair a chair! Great work, my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Feb 28, 2017)

Seat's repaired

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Brink (Feb 28, 2017)

Knocking apart the legs, cleaning all the crud and finish off them.

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Mar 1, 2017)

All cleaned up, a little patina was left behind.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 1, 2017)

Brink said:


> All cleaned up, a little patina was left behind.
> 
> View attachment 123090



Interesting that the sides of the sockets for the round tenons on the sides of the seat are open. do they get covered somehow?


----------



## Brink (Mar 1, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> Interesting that the sides of the sockets for the round tenons on the sides of the seat are open. do they get covered somehow?



It came with a makeshift dowel in one socket, and nothing else. 
I will make new spindles, and use brass round head screws in the open area

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 3, 2017)

Time for new armrests

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## larry C (Mar 3, 2017)

Looking good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 4, 2017)

Making spindles for the armrests.
Wonder if a lathe could make these?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 4, 2017)

Brink, using 'red oak' to replace original? Do you patina the replacement wood first or follow up after coloring / staining the original?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Brink (Mar 4, 2017)

Mr. Peet said:


> Brink, using 'red oak' to replace original? Do you patina the replacement wood first or follow up after coloring / staining the original?



I'm hoping the armrests are white oak. It came from my white oak pile. The dowels are HD oak, probably red oak.

People I'm doing,this for want a dark stain, similar to what it originally had.


----------



## Brink (Mar 5, 2017)

Got some color on

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 5, 2017)

Brink, looks great. I hope you and 'them' are pleased. You for sure did better than I would likely have done. Before when I asked of patina is now seen, if you look for it and since you showed us, likely the main reason for seeing it is the filler block on the side.

My father was a decent crafter of the guild. He would scrounge through stock to try matching rings per inch and angle of orientation. Us boys would squawk about who cares. Now being older and looking back, maybe I should have showed more respect. The one other thing I had seen him do that could have maybe worked for you was veneer. He would veneer over the patch and onto the remaining length. On your chair, it may have been an area where such would have worked. The point of the veneer was to carry the grain pattern the length of the original piece. From the top view, the hole for the armrest support is a perfect brake, and veneer is often thin enough to be hidden from this top view as well. However, it would only be useful if it is an inside chair. An outside porch rocking chair would not afford the forgiveness needed.

Once again, great job and great post Brink.

Mark...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 5, 2017)

Brink said:


> one more.
> But this one is for a small child.
> 
> View attachment 122874



I was looking at the router / shaper table under this rocking chair. That looks exactly like the top of a Delta shaper table. Am I correct? If so I'd loved to see more detail in what you did to modify the set up. I have one too and even though it does an ok job, it does lack some things. I like what you have done and I am interested in seeing more of that please.


----------



## Clay3063 (Mar 5, 2017)

Brink said:


> Got some color on
> 
> View attachment 123404
> 
> ...



BTW, outstanding job on the rebuild. Very very good!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 5, 2017)

Clay3063 said:


> I was looking at the router / shaper table under this rocking chair. That looks exactly like the top of a Delta shaper table. Am I correct? If so I'd loved to see more detail in what you did to modify the set up. I have one too and even though it does an ok job, it does lack some things. I like what you have done and I am interested in seeing more of that please.



It's just a Craftsman router table. I removed the wobbly legs and mounted the thing in a plywood frame that for between the fence rails.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 8, 2017)

Little rocker has a couple coats of shellac, now. Just waiting on the seat caning kit to show up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 8, 2017)

Brink said:


> Little rocker has a couple coats of shellac, now. Just waiting on the seat caning kit to show up.



Has the chair been naughty ?


----------



## Brink (Mar 8, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Has the chair been naughty ?



Hahahaha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Mar 8, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Has the chair been naughty ?



Must have been, I gave it a good shellacking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Mar 18, 2017)

This little rocker is ready for a friends soon to be here Grand baby.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2017)

Great job! It looks like a brand new old rocker.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 18, 2017)

Beautiful restoration job on that one Brink!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Jul 13, 2017)

WAY WAY WAY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!
I would love a tutorial on caning the seats some time. That skill could come in handy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

